# Shimano Cumara



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

I went to the local hunting and Fishing show Today and walked out a proud owner of a Shimano Cumara







The model I got was the Shimano CUCX68MH Cumara 6'8" XFast Med Heavy.

This is going to be paired with a Shimno Metanium MG (Japaneses version of the Core).

This is going to be the new dedicated Senko slinger!  


Now I need to decide what line to use........


----------



## SMDave (Feb 10, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHH JIM... You are so [email protected]#$%^& lucky man. I recommend fluoro, it gives the best action of any line for senkos. Plus it get's it deeper faster, but still at a slow rate if you like fishing it slow.


----------



## Nickk (Feb 10, 2008)

SMDave said:


> AHHHHHHHHH JIM... You are so [email protected]#$%^& lucky man. I recommend fluoro, it gives the best action of any line for senkos. Plus it get's it deeper faster, but still at a slow rate if you like fishing it slow.



good call SMDave.

Nice stick Jim!


----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

I got a 6'8" spinning cumara med power fast tip paired with a symetre for drop shotting and shakey heads, I've had it out a couple times, very sensitive, you'll like it Mr. Jim Good Luck with it


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I got a 6'8" spinning cumara med power fast tip paired with a symetre for drop shotting and shakey heads, I've had it out a couple times, very sensitive, you'll like it Mr. Jim Good Luck with it



Good to hear shamoo! Makes me glad I scooped it up. 


They also had $20 off the rod at the show and A free t-shirt.


----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

Good deal, very nice.


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

floro


----------



## redbug (Feb 10, 2008)

Jim, 
Love the new rod It's great when the wife gets into your habit and buys a gift for you. enjoy your new rod...

I guess I'm in the minority here but I would use Mono. I have broken off to many fish on the hook set with floro and I will never use the junk again. I have used many types all with the same result if you set the hook the line breaks I don't use circle hooks and I try to be sure and drive the hook home. I have never had this problem with mono and only tried the floro because of the hype..

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

I went out the other day and the person i was with had just put on the Berkley 100% fluro, after all the tangles he had maybe 30 yards left on his reel, that did it for me I'm sticking to Mono.


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

floro is hard to handle at first but once it gets wet and is spooled for a bit it works fine. well for me. i havent lost a fish due to line snap with floro. make sure you check the shelf date on the line before you buy it and take care of it and you should be fine


----------



## shamoo (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm with you Mr. Redbug. I saw first hand what a mess it can cause, my friends in two clubs and he dont want that to happen again especially if hes in a tourneyment. Berkley XL or Sufix Seige for me.


----------



## Zman (Feb 10, 2008)

Jim said:


> I went to the local hunting and Fishing show Today and walked out a proud owner of a Shimano Cumara
> 
> The model I got was the Shimano CUCX68MH Cumara 6'8" XFast Med Heavy.
> 
> ...


This is the exact same setup I have Jim, and I also have been using mine for Senkos! Great choices man.

As far as line, I can't seem to stick to any in particular. This setup can sling a senko so far. I hate to have a line with too much stretch when trying to set the hook on a far cast. I've been messing with Yo-Zuri, and a few Sunlines. Hard to find the perfect line for Senkos. I might even try Suffix Braid.


----------



## little anth (Feb 10, 2008)

have you tried this
https://yamamoto.baits.com/cgi-bin/order/59-50?Pd8gVgIy;;147


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 11, 2008)

Congrats, I have handled the cumara 3 times now and I am extremely tempted to get one. Of course that means I need a new reel too, its gonna have to be super light like the rod. Good choice on your reel btw. I will go against everyone on line choice though, I only use sufix performance braid. As far as I'm concerned I want the slowest fall rate possible on senkos and braid floats, so it will let your bait fall as slow as possible. If you are worried about the fish seeing your line just tie a flouro leader on, as short or as long as you want. I have used up to 8ft of flouro to get the braid to sink faster in moving water. Just cut the tag ends of the double uni-knot, or your preferred braid to mono knot, and put a drop of super glue on the knot at roll the tag ends into the line so you can cast it through the guid without a hitch. I have never worried about line visibility and catch plenty of fish without a flouro leader.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 11, 2008)

I will second what jkbirocz said. I always use a floro leader but we have fished side my side me with the floro leader and jkbirocz without and we have bought caught fish. 

The only major downside to using a super braid is that if you get a wind knot or backlash the braided line is way, way harder to untangle.


----------



## sporty (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel better now that I know that ( The JIM ) picked up this rod . Mine is medium x-fast teamed up with a TD SOL . It sure feels great.


----------

